#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  درخواست راهنمایی برای تعمیر بورد تغذیه هود بیمکس

## میکرو مدرن

تغذیه روشن نمیشه ای سی پاور ۸۱۱۷ سوخته ایا مشابه ای ای سی هست تغذیه هود است کسی استوک این بورد داره لطفا کمک کنید

----------

*amer007*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## vahid.azmi

سلام دوست عزیز خروجی برد چند ولت هست و چند تا خروجی داری ؟

----------

